# 2ft cube community stocklist...



## aaxxeell (Jul 28, 2007)

hey guys i am setting up a 2ft cube (55g/200L volume) that used to be a marine tank :thumb:
its been cycled for a few months with convicts :lol:

i currently have 2 angels (koi/marble) and 3 dwarf gorami's...

what else can i add?
im mainly after a peacefull tank with a decent amount of coulour and some movement if possible :fish: :fish: :fish:

i was thinking:
-3-5 corys (or 2 bristlenoses)
-5-10 tetras (are neons too small?)
-maybe a keyhole or some rams unsure though

any ideas or advice guys?
cheers


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

I would go with the corys, if you get one of the smaller ones, maybe 6.

Neons don't usually fare well with angelfish long term. Rummy nose are my favourite tetras, they school well and are a great water quality indicator - the nose fades if the water is in the least bit off.

I've kept Bolivian rams with angelfish in the past in a longer tank, 3 ft. When the rams spawned, the angelfish wound up pushed into a corner, and I had some pretty intense aggression problems with them. Other than spawning time, they got along okay.


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

G'day *aaxxeell*,

While your cube tank has good volume, it has a small footprint, which limits the number of territories avaible to cichlids, so I would suggest looking at dwarf SA cichlids. You don't want a cichlid that will clash with a pair of Angelfish, nor do you want a cichlid that prefers being part of a small school, but rather do better as a pair or trio.

I'd reccommend a pair or trio of Apistogramma, with agassizii, borellii, and cacatuoides being the much hardier and readily available species common to LFS in Australia. There are a few colour variantions of each species, so you should find one that appeals to you.

I agree with *cichlidaholic* about having a school of rummynose tetras, and many LFS down here also sell Corydoras habrosus, salt and pepper corys, which are small.

Sorry for this, but time for a hundred and one questions.  
How have you got your tank scaped? What substrate are you using? Do have any plants and/or driftwood in your tank? What type of filtration and lighting are you using?


----------



## Skimboarder_07 (Mar 3, 2005)

WHy not a pair of kribs, some hatchet fish with some congo tetras?


----------



## hollyfish2000 (Aug 23, 2007)

I don't see cories and BN pleco as an either or. You've got to have cories! No tank is complete without! You could easily also have a BN pleco. I'm a big fan of the albino version, particularly those that are long-finned. I second rummynoses. I would be cautious of kribs in a small footprint tank such as yours while also having cories. I do have a pair of apistos with a single angel without incident in a tank smaller than yours, but then again, no one is breeding and claiming the tank as theirs! 

For angels, I'd encourage you to pursue a planted tank, if you hadn't already considered that.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

i have a feeling the kribs when breeding will push the angels into a corner, i mean, if bolivians are able to...

I third the rummynose, they are great little tetras, or perhaps black phantom tetras?


----------



## jack lover (Aug 12, 2008)

I forth the rummys cause i have some in my 55g angel tank with no casualtys :thumb:


----------



## aaxxeell (Jul 28, 2007)

DeadFishFloating said:


> G'day *aaxxeell*,
> 
> While your cube tank has good volume, it has a small footprint, which limits the number of territories avaible to cichlids, so I would suggest looking at dwarf SA cichlids. You don't want a cichlid that will clash with a pair of Angelfish, nor do you want a cichlid that prefers being part of a small school, but rather do better as a pair or trio.
> 
> ...


the tank isnt 100% aquascaped yet just has plastic weeds and an aragonite base from one of my old malawi community tanks, its been used for over a year and isnt really affecting the ph of the water anymore its currently 7-7.5 which is the same as our tapwater, so it wont affect any of the fish that should be kept in nuetral ph and low kh...

there will be some driftwood added thats been leeched of all tannins etc in a previous tank.

filtration is a 2500l/h cannister 2 section bioballs, 1 section ceramic noodles and 1 course sponge...

lighting is just a 20w coolwhite energy saver bulb :lol: nothing serious, just enough to see the fish :fish: :fish: 
may add something better later on


----------



## aaxxeell (Jul 28, 2007)

BTW thanks for all the quality info guys opcorn: 
*** only kept big and agressive cichlids (SA's, CA's, Malawi's & Tang's) before and Saltwater , so a peacefull SA community tank is actually outta my comfort zone :lol: im a bit of a novice in that respect...

great to have some good guidance, cheers :thumb:

how many hatchets or rummynoses should i get in a tank my size???


----------



## jack lover (Aug 12, 2008)

you could have 8 rummy nose and mayby 6-8 hatchets marbel or silver.But i realy prefer marbel cause i had some with my angels and it looked awesome!


----------

